# 2015 orange bloom Florida.



## Heintz88 (Feb 26, 2012)

What's it looking like in your area? The stressed trees are starting to do something it looks like. Last year it didn't bloom till the bees got back from almonds. Without the cold this year I'm thinking it's gonna be earlier. Thoughts?


----------



## Sadler91 (Nov 6, 2011)

Warm weather in January = long drawn out scattered bloom susceptible to a late cold snap. Not looking like a great Orange Crop in the future. Hope I am wrong.


----------



## Winter Garden Honey Co. (Dec 24, 2014)

Yesterday in Orange County Fl.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hph...=fc30589acfa15755ff82914c8f7060b8&oe=5531B6DC







Pasco County on January 11th, 2015.


Aaron


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

With our weather my lime tree started blooming a couple weeks ago, I just shook my head, nothing set of course....


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I was down in Groveland Tuesday, and some of the stressed trees are starting to bloom. We still have some cooler weather at night and next week is predicted to be cool. So hopefully it will hold the main bloom off for a little while. My grower said he plans on fertilizing around the 14th of Feb. so the trees will probably be off to the races after that. Hope we don't get any late freezes. The winter has been mild so far which makes a late freeze even more damaging. I plan on moving in around Feb. 20th.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

Moved into the groves today. (Groveland Mascotte area) One of the Valencia groves had a bunch of open bloom and even more that had not quite popped open. Even with the cool temps this morning you could smell the bloom just from walking by. The growers had the misters running as we were moving in and there was some ice around the sprinklers. But, it looks like the trees made it through the cold in good shape. I did not see any of the real tender new growth wilted.


----------



## Sadler91 (Nov 6, 2011)

johng said:


> Moved into the groves today. (Groveland Mascotte area) One of the Valencia groves had a bunch of open bloom and even more that had not quite popped open. Even with the cool temps this morning you could smell the bloom just from walking by. The growers had the misters running as we were moving in and there was some ice around the sprinklers. But, it looks like the trees made it through the cold in good shape. I did not see any of the real tender new growth wilted.


 Moved some this morning as well. Amazed to be able to smell bloom when it was below freezing temps just a few hours earlier. Might be a short, strong flow when it gets warm in the next few days. No time for Almond bees in Polk county if that be the case.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

Some is open down thru Sebring and Avon park. Allot haven't even put out pin-heads yet. It could last quite a while down here.


----------



## Winter Garden Honey Co. (Dec 24, 2014)

Today in Orange County, FL.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

How are the bees looking in the groves so far?


----------



## Winter Garden Honey Co. (Dec 24, 2014)

Trees are loaded with blooms, post pics Sunday.


----------



## Winter Garden Honey Co. (Dec 24, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/BeeFussyApiary?fref=nf


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't want to speak too soon but, so far it looks like it's gonna be my best year yet in the groves. I put the rest of my drawn comb on the hives today. I've never had it all on before for Orange Blossom. The bloom is still going strong. I'm in the Groveland area.


----------



## BobsBees (Jul 21, 2011)

Orange Blossom Sunday, March 15th inspection in Winter Garden Fl.

Bloom is still thick in the trees, but maybe not as much nectar(?) 

I would say a (2) shallow super average this year. Some of the supers on are from Pepper that I left on for feed.

Plus over half of the frames are foundation only.

Winter Garden Honey Co.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Grower is going to spray "nutrients" this week sometime during the night.

Brand Names 

Closer -Dow chemical-pesticide
KeyPlex 350- Nutrients/fungicide?

Does anyone with experience in the groves and/or with these products have any helpful insight?

Here are the labels

http://ws.greenbook.net/Docs/Label/L114034.pdf


http://www.kellysolutions.com/erene...3512-1_KEYPLEX_350_10_28_2011_12_35_30_PM.pdf


----------



## Winter Garden Honey Co. (Dec 24, 2014)

40lb avg.


----------

